
Elon Musk’s Neuralink Plans to Put Chips in Human Brains by 2020 - Yuqing7
https://medium.com/@Synced/elon-musks-neuralink-plans-to-put-chips-in-human-brains-by-2020-d7ad5f7afde1
======
franciscojgo
How can Musk be involved in so many high-stress projects and still have the
clarity of mind needed to pursue even awesome-er projects? Crazy dude.

